# Homemade Slide Copier



## MT Stringer

I finally managed to scrounge all the parts I needed to set up a slide copier. I have about 30 rolls from the 70's. I've already gone through some of them, and I learned quickly the quality of the slide directly affects the copy. Oh well, still better than throwing them away.

I bought a Yashica slide holder off eBay that screws onto the filter threads of a Nikon 55mm Macro lens that Arlon let me borrow. The macro lens is mounted on two Canon extension tubes via a Nikon/Canon adaptor. To illuminate the slide, I mounted a Canon Speedlight on the backside and connected it to the camera via Canon Off Shoe Cord which retains the ETTL capability.

To hold the whole dang mess, I had to sling some sawdust and do some drilling, screwing and gluing. Man, after being cooped up in the house for over 3 weeks, it sure felt good to get out in the garage and do some guy stuff.

With everything set up, all I had to do was:
Insert a slide into the holder and adjust the composition.
Verify focus
Stop the lens down to f/8 or f/11
Trip the shutter using the remote control
The flash calculated the output needed and voila a copied slide! 
My son turned 32 this year.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

*A few more...*

Cancun, Xelha and Tulum ruins. I'm not sure which is which. It's been 29 years.
The dust bunnies gave me fits.
Mike


----------



## Arlon

I don't know about those slides but that sure is a fine looking lens you have on that old camera! Arlon.


----------



## Terry G.

Xelha is the top (i dove there) before the place got popular.

Tulum is the bottom shot, stood there wishing i had a home on that spot, when i was there there were no people, birds or even ants in the court yard, loved it.


----------



## grayfish

Mike, You better hope Pat does not see that you bolted that whole thing to her table.


----------



## Koru

oh my gosh it looks like you've booked up the next month of sorting through slides Mike! they come out great. i hope you enjoy looking through all the treasures you've kept. 

i wonder if a little kiwi ingenuity and mum's sea chest of slides and my point and shoot with a lightbulb would work. *wink*

thanks for sharing this idea. what a great set up. well worth the effort too.

rosesm
ps hope your knee is still improving!


----------



## MT Stringer

> that sure is a fine looking lens you have


Thanks Arlon. It works like a charm. I hope to get it back to you soon.

Terry, you are exactly right sir. Xelha and Tulum.

Grayfish, you rascal. I did not screw that board to the table. I know better than that! 

Thanks for asking, Karen. I'm walking at almost regular stride now and still exercising at home and going to physical therapy 3 times a week. Today, the knee bend was measured at 93 degrees. That's the best yet. I'm getting there (115 deg.) slowly but surely.

Mike


----------



## kenny

Nice work there Mike, and I'm glad you're mending well.
A lot of scanners have a small four slide attachment so you can just scan them into your computer. Works like a charm.


----------



## richg99

Great work, Mike..Gald to see that you are up and around, too. I have some old slides around someplace and if I get my lazy butt into gear, maybe I can cobble up something similar. See you soon......Rich


----------



## Arlon

Karen, I made a slide holder for my P&S from masking tape and a toilet paper tube. It worked pretty well too. Just put the camera in macro, let it autofocus and you're done. The auto white balance on my P&S was actually better than the DSLR's. I've posted some slides copied from the P&S on here before. It really doesn't take much to be in the slide copy business. They may not have been as good as the DSLR copies made with a real macro lens but the copies where still more useful than a box of slides in the attic..


----------



## Koru

Arlon said:


> Karen, I made a slide holder for my P&S from masking tape and a toilet paper tube. It worked pretty well too. Just put the camera in macro, let it autofocus and you're done. The auto white balance on my P&S was actually better than the DSLR's. I've posted some slides copied from the P&S on here before. It really doesn't take much to be in the slide copy business. They may not have been as good as the DSLR copies made with a real macro lens but the copies where still more useful than a box of slides in the attic..


thanks Arlon. i'll go see mum on the weekend and see what i can do. 
rosesm

93 degrees Mike? you're doing good there. slow makes for sure. rosesm


----------



## richg99

Masking tape and a toilet paper tube!!! ahhh My kind of a guy..... ha ha regards, Rich


----------



## stargazer

Dang Mike...that is just 2 cool....great job there.


----------

